# 3D Cad Programm recommendations for BSD



## senenmut (Apr 24, 2022)

hi,
are there recommendations for 3D CAD Modelling in BSD ?

Thanks
SM


----------



## Phishfry (Apr 24, 2022)

My advice would depend on what you plan on doing with your 3D models.

If you want to create 3D animation than Blender would be my recommendation.

If you need 3D models for manufacturing I would say use FreeCAD then export to stl.


----------



## tingo (Apr 24, 2022)

OpenSCAD is also good for creating (simpler) models for 3D printing.


----------



## senenmut (Apr 24, 2022)

thank you ,
i give openscad a try after saw this youtube video.
Openscad vs. FreeCad


----------



## freezr (Apr 26, 2022)

Solvespace is worth to a try!



			SolveSpace - parametric 3d CAD


----------

